# Possibilty of using an actual label instead of a decal?



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All,

For those of you who have customized rolling stock, have you ever used an actual product label instead of a decal? I'm trying to make a Jack Daniels reefer and have not been able to locate decals that would work. Tonight, as I was polishing off a bottle of the stuff, I was able to peel off the label and I'm wondering if I could make that work. What would be the best thing to use to affix it to the car? Elmer's? Rubber cement?

Thanks in advance for any tips, tricks, or warnings you guys might be able to offer!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would scan it and then make a decal out of it...labels will not conform to details well.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Either print your own with decal paper or maybe try clear coat paint over it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't happen to be on OGR as well, do you? I saw that same question over there, my recommendation over there was to scan and print the decal, but Shay beat me to it here.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HAAAAAAAAH The difference surfaces! I drink Wild Turkey or Makers Mark! He's the impostor Sean!!!:laugh:
I'll have to go with the consensus bid and say that trying to use a label will end up being too thick and will not look right. Just wet the label and stick it to the car then let it dry and you'll see, too thick and stiff.
Mirco-mark is an excellent place to get these decal sheets and other kinds of materials.
The REAL SEAN Not to be confused with the fake or impostor Sean and when Sean Conney is present all other Sean's become null and void!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I did see them on E-bay, around 2 bucks a sheet + shipping.

Wild Turkey huh? I woke up more then once with feathers in my mouth.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

There is a Jack Daniels NASSCAR. Perhaps you can find the decals for a model of one of those and use them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stop emptying Jack bottles and you won't think of stuff like that.:laugh:


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Stop emptying Jack bottles???? That's heresy sir! :laugh::laugh::laugh: Although, according to the real Sean, I should switch over to Wild Turkey (never tried it, now I'll have to). 

gunrunner - to answer your question, yes, that's me on the other forum. I figured tapping into two brain trusts couldn't hurt.

Thanks to everyone for responding with ideas and suggestions. shaygetz, you're right of course about the label not conforming to details. The problem with trying to print my own decal is that my inkjet doesn't always do the best job. So, I tried something a little different. I flipped the label over and sanded it with 600 grit sandpaper and thinned it a little. Then I attached it with rubber cement. Obviously, it's not as crisp as a professional decal, but I think it looks fairly decent:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that looks great!:thumbsup:

Jacks going to charge you copy rights if they see it.

Now get to work on making all the cases of Jack to fill the inside.

First you have to replenish your real supply of course.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree ... it looks fabulous! Nicely done.

Now go celebrate with some ... uhh ... errr ... empty bottle?!?

TJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!

As a matter of fact, I did just "celebrate" a little!  I need to finish the current bottle so I can get the label off and use it on the other side.

And I hadn't thought of making little cases for the inside! That would be kinda cool!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow...that did turn out well...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That came out way better than I expected, nice job!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That turned out incredibly great! I have to admit didn't think it could be done! OK this Sean, Is standing here with egg on his face!!
Oh and Wild turkey is good, but It's older brother Rare Breed is even better!


----------

